# Bristol



## ackers

I'm new to TT lfie and the TTOC so forgive me if this has previously been answered, or is common knowledge. But are there any TTOC meet ups in and around Bristol? And if so when and where?


----------



## paulc1

Kate who is our rep for this area will probably be organising something soon , so watch the events area in the near future


----------



## Nem

Hi. I'm afraid to have to say that Kate has decided to step down from the Bristol rep role, she's notified us of this last week mainly due to lack of time with her current work load.

If only we had someone really active and enthusiastic in that area Paul...


----------



## markymark1

Does anyone know how many members there are in the Bristol/south west area :?: 
I've recently joined and I'm new to the TT scene, I was involved in running 'Weston super mini club' back in the 90's and it is a lot of hard work but very rewarding, we had a great social side with club meets, shows,track days and run outs, not sure if I'de ever get that involved again (my wife would kill me [smiley=smash.gif] ) but it would be good to meet some other members and maybe do a Sunday run to the pub....food for thought.


----------



## Lollypop86

berkshire might be a bit of a trip for you guys but we have meet going on on the 15th of March

J
xx


----------



## markymark1

Lollypop86 said:


> berkshire might be a bit of a trip for you guys but we have meet going on on the 15th of March
> 
> J
> xx


Thanks for the invite J unfortunately I'm off on a fishing trip that weekend, how many members usually attend the meets?

Mark [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

this will be a berkshire first  so I couldnt tell you lol

J
xx


----------



## mountbattencars

Hi Guys, I am also new, planning on making the most of the castle combe events this year first being spring action day, I have a mk1 TT, using it for a bit of fun on track but would be good to meet other members enthusiastic about the German Machines!


----------



## markymark1

mountbattencars said:


> Hi Guys, I am also new, planning on making the most of the castle combe events this year first being spring action day, I have a mk1 TT, using it for a bit of fun on track but would be good to meet other members enthusiastic about the German Machines!


Hi mountbattencars, I'm hoping to get to the castle combe events with the wife so hopefully we can meet up at some point during the day for a chat [smiley=gossip.gif]

All the best, Mark


----------



## mountbattencars

Hi Mark

Sounds great, You can't miss my car, will be fully sign written with our brand and hopefully flying past plenty of french hatchback!


----------



## brice1ie

I'm in the Bristol area. Have been to quite a few meets and in 2 French tours with James and the guys! Haven't been active due to other commitments but times on my side at the moment so could see an opportunity here!
Went to the castle Combe vag track day last summer awful turn out with no TTOC stand there..


----------



## Volcom

So do the Bristol guys have a time and place now days to meet?

I'm new to TT (one day in) but would ove to find out about the local club etc.


----------



## markymark1

Lollypop86 said:


> this will be a berkshire first  so I couldnt tell you lol
> 
> J
> xx


How did your meet go, did you get a few members attend?

Mark


----------



## Lollypop86

there were only a small number of us but enough to have a good time. As I've now taken over as the Thames Valley rep I've organised a May meet for over Marlow way (over 15 people attending I think so far) but I will be looking to move the meet locations around to give others a better chance of attending without having a massive trip to do 

Maybe for you guys you should organise something for Bristol and see how it goes?

J
xx


----------



## Volcom

Yep anyone from Bristol want to meet up and do something?


----------



## Lollypop86

I'd be happy to come along if its on a day that I can

J
xx


----------



## ackers

I'm up for that, started this thread 4 months ago, it would be sweet!


----------



## Lollypop86

get something going then 

J
xx


----------



## Volcom

Well how about we start this week no time like the present and all that. The only night I can't so this week is Wednesday. Be good to meet some place that we can park at and get a coffee or something like that.

I know that a group of modded cars meet near me in Brislington at the Avon Meads retail park. When i have no idea but the location It's a huge car park with a Costa coffee, Krispy Kreme and would be a good start for us. If the weather is good we can be outside if it bad we can go in one of the above.

How about that for the first time then we can sort something out after that. Lets get a date and time. I'm easy just not this Wednesday.


----------



## stillforreal

Volcom said:


> Yep anyone from Bristol want to meet up and do something?


Hi Volcom

I'm actually from Bristol myself and although I now live about 40 miles away in Wilts I' d still probably affiliate myself to that neck of the woods if any events get planned!

Rich


----------



## Volcom

That sounds great sorry didn't know. Would you be about this week? Any day after 6pm apart from Wednesday? I was thinking if some of us meet on a day then we can try and get a once a month date and pace sorted after this first time.

Someone talking in this thread about a lady that used to do this anyone know her? Be good to talk with her for a moment or two and see what has gone on in the past.


----------



## stillforreal

Volcom said:


> That sounds great sorry didn't know. Would you be about this week? Any day after 6pm apart from Wednesday? I was thinking if some of us meet on a day then we can try and get a once a month date and pace sorted after this first time.
> 
> Someone talking in this thread about a lady that used to do this anyone know her? Be good to talk with her for a moment or two and see what has gone on in the past.


Pretty much limited to weekend meets due to work but def interested! Not 100% sure but I think there is a rep for the area although I can't seem to find who that is at the mo!!


----------



## Volcom

Ok cool making notes in the hope we can sort it. How does a Sunday take you? Thinking sort of pre lunch. Just an idea


----------



## stillforreal

Sounds good....I'm sure there are a fair few from the area so will have a trawl through and see who's about!


----------



## Volcom

That would be great if you could.


----------



## ackers

Likewise the evenings could be trouble and clash with work, but a Sunday morning each month I would make an effort for, again subject to work as I do work some.

Also with the rep, I believe the Bristol rep stepped down. It would be good to get a couple of meets under way and appoint a new rep if anyone is game for it!


----------



## ackers

Going back to the evening idea, maybe if it was later?

I ride motorbikes and one of the regular summer events is a bike night in Weston. I think the general time is 7 til 9.30 and it gets a decent turn out within that time?


----------



## markymark1

It sounds like something is finally coming together 

I'm over in Weston but will travel to a meet, the best time for me is on Sunday during the day or would stretch to a weekday evening, but as I said to Jason my car is in the garage being cured of ailments and is heading in for an MOT this weekend, but I will watch this thread with great anticipation


----------



## Volcom

Looks like a Sunday would be good. Ok so how not this Sunday but next? 11 May At the Avon meads retail park Costa Coffee. If the car is still in the shop meassage me and I will come get you and take you back not a problem. Time wise how does 11 sound? To early? Then we get a pre set date and place sorted when we meet this time going forward after this.


----------



## Lollypop86

I'd be up for popping along 

J
xx


----------



## stillforreal

Lollypop86 said:


> I'd be up for popping along
> 
> J
> xx


Let you know as soon as anything is sorted Jess


----------



## Volcom

So how about Sunday 11th May 11am Avon Meads retail park next to Costa Coffee?

If you car is being fixed PM me with a address and I will come get you.

Jason aka Volcom


----------



## stillforreal

Will do my level best to make that Jason!


----------



## Lollypop86

Count me in! Postcode needed tho

J
Xx


----------



## Volcom

Address is:

Avon Meads Retail Park
St Philips Causeway
Bristol
Avon
BS2 0SP


----------



## Lollypop86

thanks muchly

J
xx


----------



## ackers

Currently this is one of the Sundays I will be working, I'll let you know if this changes, otherwise I'll see you at the next meet.

In the mean time keep an eye out for a Y reg denim blue all around Bristol. 8)


----------



## markymark1

New MOT achieved..all set for Sunday meet


----------



## Volcom

Amazing. Guys do pass this meeting on to as many people as you can.


----------



## Volcom

Should also say I will PM you all with my number plus a local ex TT member gas sone parts to sell so I will send that list to you all too. 
In fact if you have TT parts to sell make a list an see if we can do a swap meet style meet too.


----------



## Lollypop86

Looking forward to it!

J
Xx


----------



## Volcom

Me too


----------



## gadgetboy38

Me three lol


----------



## Volcom

Yep hope to see you guys at 11.


----------



## Volcom

Posted all info here

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=650074


----------



## Rherman22

Hi I'm Ryan I gt a Audi TT mk2 and I'm from bristol


----------



## Fisher4772

I'm not far from bristol if anyone meets up ?


----------



## R50KJN

I'm in Bristol and and would be up for attending a meet


----------



## Fisher4772

Rherman22 said:


> Hi I'm Ryan I gt a Audi TT mk2 and I'm from bristol


Any of you Bristol are guys going to Castle Combe on the 17th ?


----------

